# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  роутер и Tor- браузер

## Leo1012

Как повлияют  прокси в Tor браузере на работу интернета,работающего под ASUS Wireless Router WL-520GU ? 
2-ой вопрос : не будет ли проблем при использовании только мной Tor браузера для другого юзера,с которым делится интернет через ASUS Wireless Router WL-520GU ?
ОС Windows XP,32-bit service pack 3

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

